# Cooks Quirks



## kevjacko (Jun 4, 2008)

I used to find most cooks had individual habits or quirks distinctive to them that I used to find amusing at times, infuriating at others.

A few examples are a cook who used to garnish everthing, and I mean absolutely everything with breadcrumbs, another who couldn't let a dish go out the door without garlic in it, one who insisted on cleaning the fryer everytime it had been used, one who used to roast his joints the day before, let them cool in the veg room overnite then cut them wafer thin on the slicer.

No doubt we can add to these boy's and girls. My own OCD was I had to be first in the galley in the morning. and I'm still pretty much the same at work now.[=P]


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

On Australian ships, roasts were cooked in a steamer for about a day - no chance of burning - then deep fried to give a "roast" appearance before serving. This was the story that went round anyway. Funnily enough the meat didn't taste much different to the rubber my mother gave me years before. Also funnily enough, there was always a great improvement in the food if the steamer conked out.

The steamer conking out could often end up with an extra night in port too!

John T.


----------

